# Upper Snake Wood



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paddled it this morning, 
Campground rapid had a log blocking the left line, go right of big center rock
Woods rapids (the one you cant see from the road) had 2 small logs to neg. around
2nd to last Rapid (S turn under bridge) Log across 3/4 of the river, go left


----------



## foreverhard (Apr 14, 2009)

Has anyone paddled this stretch recently? Have any of these logs been cleaned out? Any recent wood info would be appreciated.


----------



## Berkeley (Jan 27, 2011)

tons of wood but it all goes....


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

We actually cleaned up alot of the problem wood last night. Flows are still great and it is about as clean as it gets right now. There is one in the top drop that more or less goes with the flow now and the left side of the campground has one that goes with the flow.


----------

